# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Detroit 6:30pm FSN-Det / WGN Superstation / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *BULL POWER AT MOTOWN* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (18-19) (5-10 on road) @ Detroit Pistons (23-16) (13-6 at home) 









The Palace of Auburn Hills, Saturday January 22nd, 2005
Chicago @ Detroit 6:30pm	FSN Det / WGN Superstation /	NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Colorado-6'3-BILLUPS <> UConn-6'7-HAMILTON <> Kentucky-6'9-PRINCE <> NorthCarolina-6'11-WALLACE <> VirginiaUnion-6'9-WALLACE*</center>


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Piston-97
Bulls-84


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

pistons-83

bulls-79


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am gonna break away from trend here and predict:

Bulls: 88
Pistons: 82

The Captain and E-City have big nights offensively -- Ty has a big nights on the boards and blocks (what else is new) and Nocioni plays a big part in the win.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Pistons 92
Bulls 80

Arroyo will have a monster debut, going for 18 points and 5 assists.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I can't express how huge a win in Detriot would be tonight. We have a chance to go .500!! Then we get to play a lowly Denver team and the lowlyest of teams the Hawks again. Another win streak very probable if we can pull this one out.

Bulls 90
Det 85

Gordon w/ 25!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I can't express how huge a win in Detriot would be tonight. We have a chance to go .500!! Then we get to play a lowly Denver team and the lowlyest of teams the Hawks again. Another win streak very probable if we can pull this one out.

Bulls 90
Det 85


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

the Piston 88

The Bull 84

ouch! no 0.500 coming out from this one.

Very nice game threads Toros.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good effort once again, BDG. 

We're going to be facing an angry bunch of Pistons tonight after they lost to the Bucks last night. Maybe Skiles' post game remarks will inspire the Bulls tonight.

Tough matchups at nearly every position (Detroit has big size advantages at 4 of 5 positions). I'm curious to see how Deng handles the length of Prince. 

Pistons 89 Bulls 84 :no: Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The Bulls are starving for a .500 record, and I hope they will get it. Ben Gordon has been sub-par in the last couple of games and he needs a big game here, I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict a narrow Bulls win.

Pistons 86
Bulls 88


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

I will be shocked if we win this game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Let's go Bulls!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 117
Pistons 88

Eddy Curry 50 points 12 rebounds.

You heard it here first.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 95
Pistons 88

Eddy Curry 22 pts
Ben Gordon 31 pts

Chauncey Billups 34 pts


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Which one is it?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>HuejMinitZ</b>!
> I will be shocked if we win this game.


thats how i feel, although stunned would best describe the feeling. Stunned that the Bulls are *THAT* good

Detroit 88 
Bulls 83


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Milwaukee's beating the Pistons last night sealed our fate in this one. Larry Brown has probably been haranguing and browbeating the refs at their hotel since 6 this morning. Billups and Hamilton will be hacking our guards with impunity, but our players will get whistled for furrowing their brows if Chaunce and Rich are in the vicinity.

It's gonna be a frustrating game and I wish I had other plans, but there's a foot-and-a-half of snow on the way and the fridge is full and the family's got nothing else to do. 

Pissed-Ons 91
Bulls 78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we play the way we did against Atlanta, this will be a Detorit blow-out.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bulls - 88
Pistons - 83


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Seems like the Bull plays better when they play better opponents, so I'm gonna say they step up and make this game competitive. I won't be surprised either way, but if we win, I will giggle like a little school girl for at least a minute and a half, perhaps even wetting my pants just a little bit.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Seems like the Bull plays better when they play better opponents, so I'm gonna say they step up and make this game competitive. I won't be surprised either way, but if we win, I will giggle like a little school girl for at least a minute and a half, *perhaps even wetting my pants just a little bit.*


I wonder if greekbullsfan will do the same...:uhoh:


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Tough call..

But, alas, unfortunately,

Bulls 76 DETROIT 83

Another cold shooting night, too many turnovers, Detroit doing very well of late, oh the road...

At least we'll be competitive, which is more than anyone could have predicted a few months ago...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Pistons 92
> Bulls 80
> 
> Arroyo will have a monster debut, going for 18 points and 5 assists.


Yeah, if Arroyo plays tonight I give the game to Detroit, by alot:yes:


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm a Pistons' fan (obviously) but I pick the Pistons in this one for a few reasons:

They're better  
They'll be motivated by losing the last 2

and probably the biggest one
They'll want to 'prove' the Bulls aren't yet a contender in the Central Division.

Pistons by 15+


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Pistons 88
Bulls 76

Rip goes off for 30.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

This should be an interesting game. I expect the palace to be empty tonight. I haven't heard if Arroyo will play tonight. The pistons have been playing better but we aren't where we were last year yet. We should still win though.

Pistons 90
Bulls 85


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> This should be an interesting game. I expect the palace to be empty tonight. I haven't heard if Arroyo will play tonight. The pistons have been playing better but we aren't where we were last year yet. We should still win though.
> 
> Pistons 90
> Bulls 85


Tonight, in addition to the Bull, I become a fan of the Magics, the Hawk, the Wizard, and the Hornet. Unfortunately, because I really don't think the Hawk and the Wizard have a chance. It just helps us in our cause if those four teams throw down complete domination on the Band of 76, the Celtic, the Pacer, and the Clipper.

So I say:

*GO TEAMS!!!!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are only 3 games back on the Pistons if we win tonight!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, we matchup good against the Pistons. We would of beaten them last time if we had Eddy Curry. This is an even match imo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler is number 8 on the Bulls all time block list.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy missed that dunk off the pass from Deng, but he was hit in the back of the head by Ben Wallace so its understandable. Would of been nice if he made it though. Curry only made one of the free throws only.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice three by Hinrich. 

Duhon needs to learn how to get the ball into Curry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2 fouls on Kirk.

What the hell are the refs watching. Not the same game I'm watching. Indeed.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Refs at the palace always blow, they just called a foul on hinrich and he bearly touched him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The most popular song of the depression era was "Brother can I spare a dime".

For Duhon his favorite song should be "Brother can I spare a shot"

Dude shoots like crap. I could shoot better then him (I'm a good shooter though)


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Ha, the pistons just missed an easy *** alley oop.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry with a beutiful put back dunk


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Umm...do you purposly over glorify everything Eddy does?
Luol missed a layup and Eddy was standing there all alone, for like 5 feet.

Every player in the league coulda done that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Love this bulls team.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Is it just me or are teams catching on that the Bulls do about 72 lob in or alley oop attempts per game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far so good. We are right with them despite Hamilton's hot hand.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice Duhon to Curry. Great power jam to finish it off.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler in the game, prepare for heavy BLOCkAGE.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

MIchael Jordan with the nice jumpshot from the top of the key.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Guarding Hamilton is a swell idea.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Hamilton is lighting up, on pace for 60 something.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Richard Hamilton needs to dump that ugly mask.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Richard Hamilton needs to dump that ugly mask.


He does not even need it, so what is the point? Just for extra protection.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How abt some freakin' hustle? 

We're getting pathetically out-manned on the boards.

And Duhon seriously needs to learn how to shoot. Its amazing how many wide open shots he misses.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Detroit constantly complains to the officials...

so ****in annoying


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> He does not even need it, so what is the point? Just for extra protection.


Well it's been broken 2 or 3 times already and if it were to be broken again, he'd actually have to sit out for a significant amount of time. He'd have to sit out longer because it has been broken so many times.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Detroit constantly complains to the officials...
> 
> so ****in annoying



Its the secret to winning a championship.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I've never seen a team do more whining to the officials than Detroit. Between Hamilton, Larry Brown, Rasheed and Ben Wallace they sure do cry a lot. By the way, this weather really sucks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is the first time that we have constantly attempted to lob the ball to Eddy Curry in the post every third play.

This is a first time that a team has caught on.

Bad timing to start doing this nonstop.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Prince is the KING of those fastbreak blocks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry needs to put some touch if he wants to bank it in. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Nice underhand by Duhon to end the quarter.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Lots of bad passes and bad decision making by the Bulls. It;s a miracle we aren't getting blown away.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

ROFL @ Eddy's throw off the glass.

Eddy...im gonna let you in on a little secret...passing, ever heard of it? Yes...it's a good thing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL, Duhon makes the layup. I don't know how he got that in.

24-24 after 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24-24 tie.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell was that Curry?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

SKiles needs to teach the Bulls when and when not to run on a fast break.

1 man to beat, go for it

3 men to beat, slow it up


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

fNice shot Othella. We have to rebound!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

If we control the rebounds and kirk stay out of further foul trouble i think we will win this one


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

uhg, these turnovers...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's ur fu*king mind, Kirk? :upset:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Palace is ridiculous with the refs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally, somebody makes a shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noc with the whitest two-handed dunk I've seen in awhile. haha.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

score?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> score?


30-28 Bulls.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> score?


30-28 bulls.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I would take pleasure in hitting the Pistons PA guy in the head with a 2 by 4.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> uhg, these turnovers...


U can't ask everything from our guys,they improved a lot in the most parts of the game,they're still young,they'll make turnovers,we have to live with those


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

32-28 Bull on Kirk free-throws


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally, the refs call a foul on them while they push to get an off. rebound. They've already done that 2-3 tmes in this game w/o getting called for a foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ronald Dupree just pwned us...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

34-30

AD

then DuPREEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Pike would have had a three if his shoes were one size smaller....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> U can't ask everything from our guys,they improved a lot in the most parts of the game,they're still young,they'll make turnovers,we have to live with those


C'mon oh horney one, some of these turnovers are inexcusable!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Pike would have had a three if his shoes were one size smaller....


Or if he were better set up to receive the pass. he needs to be in position


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

So Billups has 3 fouls. Look for the refs to call a cheap one on Kirk to even things up


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tie game 36-36

That Rick Hamilton can really play!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rip's gonna get a career high tonight. He's got 22 pts and i would say he had to work really hard for abt 4 of those pts.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anybody else feel like we should put Nocioni on Hamilton until he fould out?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Sure Rip's a solid player, but he is completely torching us.

Try guarding him...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

someone plzzzzzzzzzzz stop rip


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce saves that horrible pass by Pike. Great play by Noce!

40-40 Pistons.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Crap call by the refs on that offensive foul...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I praise the guy......and then he reminds me of his old self with that erratic off. foul :sigh:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Anybody else feel like we should put Nocioni on Hamilton until he fould out?


I'd like to see Nocioni knock his skinny *** into the 5th row


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Tie game 36-36
> 
> That Rick Hamilton can really play!


He's getting Bob Gordon back for last game.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Rip is absolutely on fire. Too bad not all the pistons aren't playing like this tonight.

It's hard to root for the pistons when i love the bulls so much aswell


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I praise the guy......and then he reminds me of his old self with that erratic off. foul :sigh:


Like wynn said above you, crap call. The pistons get every damn call their way. Gets really annoying really fast.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Who is more annoying Wayne "Slimmest of Margins" Larivee or this clown doing the public address announcing?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another touch fall on us


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What kind of ****ing call was that?

****ING PISTONS always get calls like that.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

uh oh what to do...the polish pellet gun is in foul trouble


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Who is more annoying Wayne "Slimmest of Margins" Larivee or this clown doing the public address announcing?


I say larivee since we have to listen to him alot more. But the pa guy needs to be slapped around.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Who is more annoying Wayne "Slimmest of Margins" Larivee or this clown doing the public address announcing?


The latter, and by a large margin.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DENG!!

How about "the mauling of PIKE" replay that everyonme except the refs saw?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pike is useless. What a dumb foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Pike is a retard.
That had to be the dumbest foul evar.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Polish Rifle, more like Polish Sausage.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Pistons moan about everything, that was not even close to being out on deng and wallace was freaking out.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls trail by 3 at half.


TYSON GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ****ING ***!
AND SOMEONE GUARD RIP!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

rip 25 at half


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This is amazing. The Bulls trail by 3 although they've played like absolute ****. If Skiles can come up with an answer for Rip then we <i>might</i> come out with this one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

After the earlier comment on the thread about the Piston pushing off for O-Boards I've been watching more closely. Seems like Chandler is just pushed out of the way on every rebound.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Polish Rifle, more like Polish Sausage.


:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again we blew golden opportunities to take the lead.

Some very dumb turnovers and fouls committed in the 2nd qtr.

Yet miraculously we're only down 3 at the half! 

*Other scores that matter:*

76ers 60
Magic 70

Celtics 74
Hawks 65

Wizards 22
Pacers 21


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pistons whine every freakin call that doesn't go their way... its one reason why I hated the Lakers so much, and it seems they passed it on to the Pistons.

JUST SHUT THE **** UP AND PLAY!!!! ****!!!!

And Tyson needs to F-ing step it up. He isn't boxing out.... and he needs to start playing better D.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy will u load this game to download it?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow...Pistons fans *****ing about the refs.

Now I've seen it all! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: .

ROFLMFAO.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> spongyfungy will u load this game to download it?


yeah


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hinrich isn't being very smart passing the ball tonight. Doesn't he have 3 or 4 TO's already?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry was getting hit by Ben Wallace every time he got the ball.

Pistons play dirty, and use the refs to win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> Hinrich isn't being very smart passing the ball tonight. Doesn't he have 3 or 4 TO's already?


yeah. and they were all his fault.

They are trapping Hinrich in the backcourt but that isn't working. Pistons are making passing EXTREMELY tough. Everyone is well guarded.

that call on Pike was dumb but as long as he's out there, I'd like to see him shoot more. He's can't keep up with Rip. I'd like to see Trenton Has...oops

How about Nocioni or Griffin on him?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I would still like to know how in the world pistons fans can be complaing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls are starting the half good.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

THis game is painful to watch. Someone on the bulls has to step it up. Everyone looks lost out there. Scott Skiles has to go off on the bulls at Halftime ala Bobby Knight Indiana v Purdue halftime rant.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

51-47 Bull!

Curry
AD
Deng

7 unanswerred points


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone see AD just get shoved under the hoop for that rebound?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Anyone see AD just get shoved under the hoop for that rebound?


Every time......

Where were the Bull on that last rebound!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

How the hell was that on curry? Give me a damn break.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bull****, Eddy Curry didn't foul him. That was a ****ing charge. **** the ****ign refs those stupid ****ers.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sloppy play on both sides. We're lucky they've just been more sloppier.

BS offensive foul called on EC. He had perfect position and got there in tme. Officiating as usual in a Pistons-Bulls game is a freakin' DISGRACE.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

COME ON!!!!! That was an offensive foul on "RICK"


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****ING GOALTENDING!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Goaltending on Prince, but of course no call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Anyone see AD just get shoved under the hoop for that rebound?


Their big men do that on practically every play. Of course, the refs are ALWAYS blind to it.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

now prince is crying to the refs


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Are the people on the piston's board still thinking they are getting ****ty calls?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Refs are screwing us like Ron Jeremy on speed.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The NBA is too big a league and makes too much money to continue to use volunteer referees. Let's get some professionals out there so that these games are played evenly by both teams on the court....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Officating is pretty sad tonight.

I guess if you ***** about the calls enough like the Pistons, you can get the calls.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh wow these refs are terrible tonight :no:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Their big men do that on practically every play. Of course, the refs are ALWAYS blind to it.


no wonder ben wallace is always one of the top rebounders in the league


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can't believe the referees!! 

Piatowski foul inthe first half that was not a foul. 

The EC block foul. Should have been a charge and Prince goal tended on Curry.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Officiating.

Boo.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Didn't see Tayshun block that dunk, now, did we?!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Are the people on the piston's board still thinking they are getting ****ty calls?


Thats why I don't blame Ron Artest for hitting one of them.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

AD!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ANTONIO!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats why I don't blame Ron Artest for hitting one of them.


:naughty:



Nice dunk by AD.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

No offence guys but the *last 20* posts a few before these, have been complaining about officiating. Pistons get their fair share of bad calls in other games too. And no one on the pistons board is complaining about the calls when you guys are winning.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats why I don't blame Ron Artest for hitting one of them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Off. rebounds and BS fouls......that's what the Pistons r basically living on.

We really need to stretch this lead to double digits by the end of the 3rd qtr. 

8 point lead baby!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> They are trapping Hinrich in the backcourt but that isn't working. Pistons are making passing EXTREMELY tough. Everyone is well guarded.


Everyone rips (no oun intended) on the Pistons ring as being because the league was down from injuries last season...but they are still a very good, very tough, very disciplined, very well coached team.

Can't take that away from them. And the man at the top is very, very good at what he does too.

BTW: Wasnt DC waived? Is he still in the league?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Chandler!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Refs keeping them alive with these ****ing invisible fouls


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pistons fans should be very very concerned about this Bulls team.

Because we are just flat out a better team than they are, 1-12.

Whether we pull this one away from the refs or not.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Chandler is guarding the paint -- 5 feet from anyone -- and gets called for holding?!

WTF!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

you've got to be ****ing kidding me...mcdyess is in the lane for 5 seconds and muscling tyson the entire possession and we get the foul?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> No offence guys but the *last 20* posts a few before these, have been complaining about officiating.


What do u expect from us? One would have to be BLIND to not see the disgrace of an officiating job the refs are doing in this game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

What are you guys watching? Tayshaun, goaltending? Give me a break. Talk about being blind.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

here's an idea for the officials. as soon as each bulls offensive possession is over, just randomly call a foul on a bull and let the pitson go to the foul line for two shots. this is ridiculous


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Surprised that wasn't an O-Foul on Curry the way this games been called.....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> What are you guys watching? Tayshaun, goaltending? Give me a break. Talk about being blind.


yo punk get your ****ing *** out of our board


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I bet there was no foul on McDyess there, right?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> What are you guys watching? Tayshaun, goaltending? Give me a break. Talk about being blind.


How about when every ****ing play a Bulls payer is shoved under the hoop on the rebound?

Or the play Pike got sandwiched and called for a foul?

Or the time Ben Wallace pushed Curry aside and Curry got the foul?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> yo punk get your ****ing *** out of our board


yeah, you tell him greek!!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What a terrible call on Chandler. I mean yeah, he got in the air and landed on top of McDyess, but he didn't MEAN to.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

McDyess is schooling TC.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Or the time Ben Wallace pushed Curry aside


which time would that be?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, but after 7 guys foul out if the refs keep this pace up does the 8th guy foul out, or does the 8th guy not foul out like on videogames?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> What are you guys watching? Tayshaun, goaltending? Give me a break. Talk about being blind.


No one is forcing you to be in the Bulls forum.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice block by Noch!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOCIOOOOOOOONI


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

NOCIONI!!!!!

Too bad Ben's last shot didn't fall.

Let's take this game and get out of town......


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG, can u guyz believe they didn't call a foul on us on their last few posessions??

It feels good to see some fair officiating for a few seconds.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

somehow, in spite of the officiating, we lead by 4.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think the officiating has been equal (except regarding Rip)

Eddy is doing great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben has got to be due for a big 4th qtr. C'mon KID, do ur thing!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> No one is forcing you to be in the Bulls forum.


I really don't see what that has to do with anything.

7 or 8 guys give their opinion on the Tayshaun block, and I give mine. Big deal.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> which time would that be?


In the third and both were right under the rim, ben wallace pushed him out of the way and curry gets the foul called on him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> No one is forcing you to be in the Bulls forum.


exactly. they can go back to their forum and enjoy their two page game thread...


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

We need to keep it up in the last quarter. Not a good time to let the Pistons get the lead, especially with the way the officiating has been going over the night. Also, Hinrich needs to stop shooting 3's. He's cold from behind the arc.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> In the third and both were right under the rim, ben wallace pushed him out of the way and curry gets the foul called on him.


i know, i was being sarcastic


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> In the third and both were right under the rim, ben wallace pushed him out of the way and curry gets the foul called on him.


i know, i was being sarcastic


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It must be contagious. Arroyo clearly smacks Ben on the hand and STILL bit*hes to the refs. What a bunch of jerks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC should never be allowed to CREATE offense in the 4th qtr.

Can u fu*king believe it? We're down 2 now. Thank u, refs.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Six nothing run by the pistons they lead 74-72 with ten minutes to go.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> It must be contagious. Arroyo clearly smacks Ben on the hand and STILL bit*hes to the refs. What a bunch of jerks.


I think that's more Arroyo himself then the Pistons team as a whole. He's a whiner.
I don't have a problem with the rest of them though.

Rip's still hot, we gotta do something there.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Game starting to slip away, we need a score coming outta this timeout to answer.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT* Wow, BOSTON LOST! Atlanta with a heck of a comeback!

We're 8th seed even if we LOSE tonight.

Sixers up 4 with 3 mins. left in the 4th. Nice chokejob by the Magic.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

if we somehow come back and win this won it will be the most satisfying win of the year


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Please don't tell me those passing turnovers from you guys was because of officiating.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Celtics lose to Atlanta, 100-96.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> Please don't tell me those passing turnovers from you guys was because of officiating.


Go home.
No one said the TO's were the refs fault you ****ing moron.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon is doing a whole lot of nothing... he needs to step it up.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Go home.
> No one said the TO's were the refs fault you ****ing moron.


? I know, i was being sarcastic.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Good call by Skiles to bench Gordon. He's been a huge negative.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon in for Ben. Soembody needs to ask Skiles how the fu*k will Ben be consistent if he keeps giving him 2-3 mins. of play off the bench? Give the man some consistent mins. so that he won't be looking over his shoulder every few secs.!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull isn't going to win this game playing like this. Let's go guys. 10 minutes of intensity to guarantee at least a season split with the defending champs....


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Future, actually Ben played solid defense in first half but got taken out. He held Hunter to 0-5.

He made a sick pass to Kirk who missed th eopen 3. not enough plays for Ben and gets taken out again for no reason.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Duhon in for Ben. Soembody needs to ask Skiles how the fu*k will Ben be consistent if he keeps giving him 2-3 mins. of play off the bench? Give the some consistent mins.!


I disagree. Ben has been absolutely horrendous the last 3 games.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Duhon in for Ben. Soembody needs to ask Skiles how the fu*k will Ben be consistent if he keeps giving him 2-3 mins. of play off the bench? Give the some consistent mins.!


It's a good call. You've got to be ready to play in the NBA. We don't ahve the luxury of a 30 minute in game warm-up for every player.

79-74 BULL!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK WITH THE 3! Yes Baby!

Up 5 now!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Curry gets a foul for doing what DET has been doing all night.

STUFFED BY KIRK!
NOCH WITH THE FINGER ROLL.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful pass by Kirk to Nocioni! Kirk  

Nocioni has brought some great toughness in this qtr!

Up 7!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If we win this game, we were 1 bad quarter from a 9 game winning streak


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

holy cow, i think they let us get away with a charge. or tayshaun flopped too soon.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice run there.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

No disrespect to Ben, but the difference between him guarding Rip and Hinrich guarding Rip is night and day. Big block right there by Hinrich, leading to a Noc layup.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Ben is great!
Ben is awful?
Play Ben more?
Sit Ben down!
Ben is playing tough D!
Ben's D sux!

Man, this board is exhibit A for Schizophrenia


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Another phantom foul on Eddy....


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

He doesn't get enough playing time. He should start. I used to think coming off the bench was fine because as a rookie, it would allow him to play with reckless abandon and attack the hoop. BUt he comes out so tentative because of his short leash.

He goes 2-8 and Skiles takes him out for whole game. Hinrich does the same thing, but Skiles keeps him. Then Hinrich heats up and ends up 5-11. 

Ben is a better shooter. He should be allowed to play through misses. Do you think Seattle would bench Ray Allen if he started 1-6???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Woah....Kirk with wide open airball :laugh:


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

bs foul on curry...theres noci again with his crazy *** 3 pt attempts


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unexpect BIG SHOT by TC. I was saying bad pass by Kirk while TC was attempting the shot.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Technical on ben wallace.

Hinrich hits the free throw.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Ben is great!
> Ben is awful?
> Play Ben more?
> ...


Given that there are many personalities on this board, there's no surprise they'd all be on display in a game thread.

WTF with the double foul?!?!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BEN WALLACE WITH THE T!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Technical on Wallace 

Kirk makes the freebie. Up 4.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

sorry vincent, kirk was the one guarding rip when rip lit us up in the first half, not ben.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

the refs have turned on detroit! muwahahah!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I love this, another technical on hamilton.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That was on Rip?
What just happened?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

See them whine as a call goes against them. Another T baby! And another!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

ROFLMFAO!
They get the call all night and still *****.

What a bunch of fools.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Time for Eddy to run up into the fans and start throwing nut-punches at all of them!!!!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Orlando 112
Philadelphia 111

19 secs. left.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Rip just shoved Noch in the air...and he *****?

IS HE RETARDED?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls fans:

Aren't you glad Noch is on OUR team?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoever suggested CBSSportsline running scoreboard for the game was right on. Its really up to date and detailed


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

HAHAHAHA!!!! THE PISTONS *****ING IS GETTING THEM IN TROUBLE!!!

They didn't even have a legit excuse..... Wallace was in the circle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

There is going to be a fight any minute.

What will Eddy Curry do when they throw the beer at him.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Man this is outta control.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

haha rip with personal...technical on rasheed, technical on chauncey, rip and ben now call on reg fouls too hehehe


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Pistons need to shut the **** up.

Just ***** ***** *****. They've had all the calls all game.

I hope Brown gets ejected.

Typical Detroit Pistons. If things don't go their way they start acting like Punks.

Wouldn't be suprised if a fan tried to throw something at us soon.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

The pistons and their fans are all crying, this is great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben was in the CYLINDER! 

I'm telling u, there isn't a bigger baby then the Pistons in this league.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Now I see why the refs were giving all of those calls to the Piston all night. If they actually called the game fairly all night, the entire Piston team would be ejected before the end of the third!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Pistons need to shut the **** up.
> 
> Just ***** ***** *****. They've had all the calls all game.
> ...


I think they will attack the refs before the actual players, but who knows.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Whoever suggested CBSSportsline running scoreboard for the game was right on. Its really up to date and detailed


yeah its ok. 

They aren't crediting EC with his assist though  He needs one to raise his stats.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Whoever suggested CBSSportsline running scoreboard for the game was right on. Its really up to date and detailed


I've been using it for at least 2 years now. Glad to be of service.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> There is going to be a fight any minute.
> 
> What will Eddy Curry do when they throw the beer at him.


punch somebody in the nuts when they are not expecting it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Pistons lost their cool. If they lose by 3 pts that was all of the technical fts the last minute or so.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Pistons need to shut the **** up.
> 
> Just ***** ***** *****. They've had all the calls all game.
> ...



And our players better not respond if that should occur....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> sorry vincent, kirk was the one guarding rip when rip lit us up in the first half, not ben.


Kirk guarded Rip for the first five minutes of the first half. He's since guarded him during the second half.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Thxs Wynn. Much appreciated


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I watched the entire Pistons/Pacers game and this game in its entirety, and I have the same eerie feeling I had last time before the fights. 

I dobut it will happen this time though. The Bulls have too much class


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Pistons need to shut the **** up.
> 
> Just ***** ***** *****. They've had all the calls all game.
> ...


actually i'm getting the detroit feed. brown is yelling at sheed and rip and telling them to just play basketball.

you should listen to the detroit announcers. gems like noc is in the pistons head. and the bulls have that swagger back. or stuff like chandler got bailed out by the half circle. lol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk  

This kid is developing the balls needed in the 4th qtr!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Anyone else get the feeling that this rivalry is starting to spark up again?


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

ot: orlando won!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive foul on Rip :laugh:

And Noce - I LOVE U MAN


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry svancore, but Hinrich is dominating Rip on both ends in crunchtime.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MGoBlue4</b>!
> Anyone else get the feeling that this rivalry is starting to spark up again?


"hinrich is bordering on irritating...but he's coming up with some big plays"

-pistons feed


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Curry fouls out.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> 
> 
> "hinrich is bordering on irritating...but he's coming up with some big plays"
> ...




:grinning:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Piston playing great defense but Bull still making shots!

This Bull has BALLS!!!!!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

darn currys out but we are up by 9 or 10 pts!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Andres may not be the most elegant player, but he is worth his weight in gold as a psychological weapon getting inside the opposing players heads and really distracting them and breaking up their momentum


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

NICE pick and roll leading to the foul shots.....


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

big ben out!!


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

OT on Rasheed!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hinrich is an all-star


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DUHON with the DAGGER!!!!!!!!!!

We're up 13 with 2 mins. left!!

OMG I LOVE THIS TEAM!!!!!

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe Duhon should be too.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Duhon for 3~ 98=85!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

MAN WE ARE 1 GOOD TEAM!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon's three could be the dagger!!! 

13 pts lead. 

We are 19-19 if we hold on!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

DUHON BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Duhon finds a shot!!!!!! 10 points for the game. 

Rasheed pissed that he gets called for obvious hook!!

I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hinrich IS an all-star. I wouldn't be suprised to see him make it as a coaches selection the way the Bulls are playing.

This is going to be one of the best teams in the east this year.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

DUHON with the big THREE!!! UP 13 with pistons whining in foul trouble!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I love this team. OMFG, we're back!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUhooooooooooon!!!!!!


Somebody give Rashedd a tissue, he looks like he's going to cry!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon can't buy a shot any other time, talk about a surprise.

Great game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

These refs are going to get a letter from the league office on Monday.

This is (traditionally) not the way you call a game for a championship team on it's court.

It is the <B>correct</B> way...but traditional? 

Nope.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

.500 here we come. Feels very, very good.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

.500 HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boston lost  

Philadelphia lost 

We're abt to win and get to .500  

Short handed Wizards are tied with the Pacers 

Life can't get any better.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone else feel sorry for the dude in the Bull gear sitting with his honey in the Piston gear that they keep showing all night?! He's getting nothing tonight! Bet he wishes he were a GREEK SHEEP right now!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm getting horny baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bony elbow to the back of the skull.
Ouch.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

man i wish i could watch it! espn/nba down here is scarce, and it sucks! thanks for the updates though guys. appreciate it....and, whats with the love for noce? is he really making that much of a difference? thought everyone hated his play


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Prince is telling the trainer "I'm just so embarrassed--I can't get over it..."


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

As a Pistons fan I can now say that I hate the Bulls again. They haven't been relevant in a long time, but I'm finally convinced... They're a good team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

What a streetfight.

They just showed Hinrich, he's got scratches all over his arm.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

That was a clean block. Noc got jobbed.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

What a game!!!!

Go Bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GreekBullsfan for president!!!!!1!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce blocked it clean. But bah...we're going to win. Feels good man. Feels really GOOD!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> As a Pistons fan I can now say that I hate the Bulls again. They haven't been relevant in a long time, but I'm finally convinced... They're a good team.


Gonna be fun to rekindle these rivalries. And this is just the beginning of what this Bull is going to become.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are mediocre! We are mediocre, again! Finally!!

Hey, it beats being cellar dwellars for most of the last 6 years.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> What a game!!!!
> 
> Go Bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I love u man


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

how many games is it now that we held opponents to less than 100 pts /game? 23?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

.500 BABY!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Time for the ALLELIUAH CHORUS guys!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!!  GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy plz man i want this game badly,i want to download it


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What a satisfying win. It seemed like everything was going against us, our guys kept playing through all of the BS. The officials finally had enough of the Piston's crying and it bit them in the rear when it mattered.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!! BULL WINS!!!! 25 straight opponents under 100 points!!!! Back to .500 for the first time since whenever!!!!! GO BULL!!!!



Someone else is getting horny eventually


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

<img src="http://www.hostedimage.com/is.php?i=43657&img=100_bill.gif" border="0" alt="http://hostedimage.com | Hosted Image">

<img src="http://www.hostedimage.com/is.php?i=43657&img=100_bill.gif" border="0" alt="http://hostedimage.com | Hosted Image">

<img src="http://www.hostedimage.com/is.php?i=43657&img=100_bill.gif" border="0" alt="http://hostedimage.com | Hosted Image">

<img src="http://www.hostedimage.com/is.php?i=43657&img=100_bill.gif" border="0" alt="http://hostedimage.com | Hosted Image">

<img src="http://www.hostedimage.com/is.php?i=43657&img=100_bill.gif" border="0" alt="http://hostedimage.com | Hosted Image"> 
500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> What a streetfight.
> 
> They just showed Hinrich, he's got scratches all over his arm.


i saw that too! he sure takes a beating


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

So we've beaten the Pistons twice on the road and each time Larry Brown blew his top. :yes: 

This game was sweeeettt. More a streetfight than a finesse game but whose complaining here? The Bulls have a tough tough team for once. Noch and AD were mixing it up, Tyson and Eddy as well. Loved it


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

Remember this date. January 22nd, 2005. The date the Bulls are officially back. For a number of reasons. Reaching .500 of course. Beating the Pistons. I remember a few years ago Curry and Chandler were scared to death of Ben Wallace and would be man handled by him. Now, we have no fear. It's amazing it's someone new everynight. Hinrich is turning into the team leader. He is consistent night in and night out. As long as he's playing well, we will win the majority of our games. Our defense is too good.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we finally stop criticizing Skiles and Paxson?

Woulda, coulda, shoulda.


We're in a place NO ONE thought we'd be at this time.

They deserve nothing but credit from everyone for what they have accomplished.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wasn't there some clown from the Celtics forum telling us the other night that we would never reach .500?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

RoRo,

I too was watchting the pistons feed and basically they were saying the bulls not only matched the pistons physical play but were pushing them around in got inside some of the pistions heads.

They were basically saying they could not beleive the bulls lost their first eigth games the way they are playing well.

Unbeleaveable, the bulls at 500. Also the said this was the 25th stright game the bulls have held their opponents under FG% of 50%. Wow.

david


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Chicago is a pretty damn good team.

Bulls posters might be the most disrespectful group on bbb.net. They deserve zero respect for their huge base and large post count. They are terrible. TERRIBLE.

From DET board...:laugh:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Fire skiles,fire Paxson trade them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Chicago is a pretty damn good team.
> 
> Bulls posters might be the most disrespectful group on bbb.net. They deserve zero respect for their huge base and large post count. They are terrible. TERRIBLE.
> ...


Awwwww....that really hurts.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Chicago is a pretty damn good team.
> 
> Bulls posters might be the most disrespectful group on bbb.net. They deserve zero respect for their huge base and large post count. They are terrible. TERRIBLE.
> ...


Disrespectful? Who have we disrespected? Whatever... I don't think we should get into that because it will just be taking their bait.



And about the game...... Ben Gordon was non-existent.... I hope he hasn't hit the rookie wall. Hinrich stepped up huge in the 4th..... I hope that continues.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

yes, go bulls...woohoo...go bulls...lalalalalalalalala...f.williams is a gun...won it for us tonight...cant forget to mention j. reiner either...ahh im a loser... .500 woohoo


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hopefully we don't get any *****ing from Skiles in tonight's postgame. That was extremely satisfying...... I think I need to start smoking so that I can light a cigar after this game!

The BULL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:
:wbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: 
:wbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> 
> 
> "hinrich is bordering on irritating...but he's coming up with some big plays"
> ...


Well, at least they didn't make a cheap joke about his name that involved mentioning the architect of Hitler's "Final Solution" the way Tom Heinsohn did.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> I love this team. OMFG, we're back!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Can we finally stop criticizing Skiles and Paxson?
> 
> Woulda, coulda, shoulda.
> ...


I don't really see many folks criticizing them these days, least of all on this thread.

But I also don't like the implication that they didn't deserve criticism last year, or at 0-9, or that past/future criticism needs to be retracted/shelved. 

The bottom line is that the Bulls are winning and are playing as well as all but the very best couple of teams in the league. They have a very young, still-developing core. If ownership ponies up the scratch and the Bulls continue at their current trajectory, both Paxson and Skiles will have their jobs for a very, very long time. 

Does what I wrote pass muster?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't really see many folks criticizing them these days, least of all on this thread.
> ...


I wasn't addressing anything anyone said on this thread.

I'm talking about the malcontents still pining for coaches and players long gone.

We're winning...be happy.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't really see many folks criticizing them these days, least of all on this thread.
> ...


I'm wondering if you still think that Reinsdorf, et al, are still in it only for the profits, or that after spending $15 million to dump the trash and bring us a playoff team was a wise move?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamison with the GW with .4 seconds left. Indiana loses! We're only half a game back now!! :wbanana: :gbanana: 

Talk abt cherry on the TOP! Every team that should've lost tonight did LOSE! 

The guy upstairs is on our side. Finally!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Seems like the Bull plays better when they play better opponents, so I'm gonna say they step up and make this game competitive. I won't be surprised either way, but if we win, I will giggle like a little school girl for at least a minute and a half, perhaps even wetting my pants just a little bit.


Tee-hee! Chuckle! Giggle! Titter! Guffaw! HAHAHAHAHA! _hehehehe_ Yuck Yuck Yuck!!!!! Wheeeeeeeee!!!!!



_DAMN! I hate it when I pee on myself like that!_


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if you still think that Reinsdorf, et al, are still in it only for the profits, or that after spending $15 million to dump the trash and bring us a playoff team was a wise move?


Let's just wait and see what he does with Curry and Chandler. About him dumping the trash, with the atendance dropping, he saw the writing on the wall. If he would have kept the malcontents, things would have continued to get worse and ultimately would have hurt his bottom line.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Tonight, in addition to the Bull, I become a fan of the Magics, the Hawk, the Wizard, and the Hornet. Unfortunately, because I really don't think the Hawk and the Wizard have a chance. It just helps us in our cause if those four teams throw down complete domination on the Band of 76, the Celtic, the Pacer, and the Clipper.
> ...


The power of *Wynn's!* written word has come to pass!!!!!

*I LIKE PIE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Tee-hee! Chuckle! Giggle! Titter! Guffaw! HAHAHAHAHA! _hehehehe_ Yuck Yuck Yuck!!!!! Wheeeeeeeee!!!!!
> ...


did the greekbulls fan abduct wynn and start posting under his screen name?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> did the greekbulls fan abduct wynn and start posting under his screen name?


Help! Somebody help me get out of this sheepskin jacket! Wait. Who is that?!?!?! NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOooooooooooooooo......

_I knew this trip to Greece was a bad idea!_


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn. wynn is plum giddy.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Damn. wynn is plum giddy.


All 5 of my teams won tonight! The stars are aligned. YES!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if you still think that Reinsdorf, et al, are still in it only for the profits, or that after spending $15 million to dump the trash and bring us a playoff team was a wise move?


We still have a long, long, long way to go on both fronts--whether or not we make the playoffs and whether or not the Chairman spends what it takes to keep this team together.

One question will be answered come April (frankly, I'm not using the playoffs as a litmus test for anything); the other in July. I'm a little queasy about the "we'll let the market determine your value" approach; it seems to me an awful lot of guys end up going to the team that determines their value.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> We still have a long, long, long way to go on both fronts--whether or not we make the playoffs and whether or not the Chairman spends what it takes to keep this team together.
> ...


Just curious, exactly which guys are you referring to are the ones who end up going to the team that determines their value? 

From what I remember, most offer sheets are matched, but I could be wrong.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice win Bulls!!!!!!!

I can't believe some Piston posters are talking **** about you guys. They are the fan base of mnuman after all. And, they support one of the dirtiest teams in the league.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wow , amazing win for us!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious, exactly which guys are you referring to are the ones who end up going to the team that determines their value?
> ...


Lamar Odom and Quentin Richardson are two prominent players whose own team ended up surprised by what they fetched on the open market and lost them (although the Clips did match Brand and Maggette). Admittedly, there's not a large sample size to prove my point, probably because most good players coming off their rookie-scale contracts are wrapped up with extensions at the earliest possible opportunity.

The thing that worries me is our two RFA's are big men, they're hugely talented, and there are some teams who could really use them who'll have cap space. This is where the Chairman's strategy could seriously backfire if he's not prepared to match near-max or max offers to both, and that's why I'm going to refrain from slapping everyone on the back and popping bottles of champagne until they're safely in the fold.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> We still have a long, long, long way to go on both fronts--whether or not we make the playoffs and whether or not the Chairman spends what it takes to keep this team together.
> ...


Aye...There's the rub...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Lamar Odom and Quentin Richardson are two prominent players whose own team ended up surprised by what they fetched on the open market and lost them (although the Clips did match Brand and Maggette). Admittedly, there's not a large sample size to prove my point, probably because most good players coming off their rookie-scale contracts are wrapped up with extensions at the earliest possible opportunity.
> ...


I'm a bit more optimistic that they re-sign both ScottM. Just looking at our salary structure for the next few seasons, there's little reason to see why we couldn't match all offers. We are currently only on the hook for only 9 or 10M in 06/07. If we lose one or both of the Twin Towers this offseason in the name of cap relief in '06.. count me in the lynchmob that will march toward Deerfield with pitchfork and shovels  Until then, I'm just enjoying the ride and loving how this team is playing!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What a friggin game! Anyone who says Hinrich isn't our MVP is absolutely nuts. Everytime he was on the bench, the Pistons made a run (especially true late 3rd, early 4th I think). Not only did he provide the offensive spark, his defense on Billups and even some on Rip late in the game, was excellent.

My Co-MVP's for this one are Kirk, Noch (all-around great game for him) and Duhon (finally made some shots!). A proud day for Bulls fans!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, at least they didn't make a cheap joke about his name that involved mentioning the architect of Hitler's "Final Solution" the way Tom Heinsohn did.


Yeah, I caught that. We had our thread pointing out what a homer he is and I guess he took us to task for not pointing out how classless he is too.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't really see many folks criticizing them these days, least of all on this thread.
> ...


They deserved criticism then and they'll deserve more in the future - as will our players. We're here to acknowledge the good with the bad, it just seemed like the bad went over the top a little too often.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> We still have a long, long, long way to go on both fronts--whether or not we make the playoffs and whether or not the Chairman spends what it takes to keep this team together.
> ...


One could argue Paxson has already made Curry and Chandler determine their worth --- this year, right now. Both are playing well, both buy into the team concept, both are improving... I think they fit. In essence, Jamal was given the same chance last year. I really don't think Jamal fit and whether it was Jamal's fault or not, things just didn't come together last year. Jamal, we don't think your worth as much as you do so prove it. Well, one team thought he was worth it. I don't think that will happen with Curry or Chandler. I believe Curry and Chandler will get deals done without letting the market determine their value. They're determining their value now, and shall i say ... "THE RIGHT WAY!"


----------

